
Accountability of AI Under the Law: The Role of Explanation - severine
https://cyber.harvard.edu/publications/2017/11/AIExplanation
======
juanmirocks
I have a service for text analytics (tagtog.net). We have worked for example
with patent lawyers to search older patents that could be relevant for
litigations. These users need to have a perfect description of how we came up
with results, as in a detailed list of keywords or synonyms used. I could
assume the same level of accountability is needed for many other fields, most
importantly medicine. We somehow need to turn our black boxes into white
boxes.

